# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Mago para Alicante

## elgranmini

Hola necesito mago para comunion el dia 28 de Mayo del 2011 en San Pedro del Pinatar

Un saludo

----------


## francirco

tienes un MP

----------

